# A resurgence of biblical, reformed, Puritan and expository preaching



## reaganmarsh (Dec 6, 2016)

“Pastors simply appear unable to discern what expectations should be fulfilled in their ministries. This common root problem has often been referred to by others in terms of ‘preaching without soul,’ ‘hollow men with hollow ministries,’ or even ‘the lack of a divine center in the ministry.’ Younger men in the ministry today are more concerned about ‘success’ than godliness and faithfulness. Preaching requires sustained and tedious effort over many years in order to reap significant and measurable harvests; it often cannot be calculated or observed in its effect because the results occur in the realm of the spirit. Unless the pastors who preach are profoundly spiritual in their orientation, then preaching will continue to be devalued and will eventually be disposed of altogether. … [Modern ecclesiastical problems] simply challenge them to counteract these forces with a resurgence of biblical, reformed, Puritan and expository preaching.”

Michael F. Ross, _Preaching for Revitalization: How to revitalize your church through your pulpit_, pp 132-33. 

To the TE's among us: 

If you've not read this book, it's worth your time.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Daniel M. (Dec 6, 2016)

Pastor Reagan,

I'm blessed by how literate you are and hope one day I can consume as much information as God has been delighted to entrust to you!

I think the bit on young pastors targeting success hits the nail on the head. Pastors want so badly to be liked nowadays. Church planting strategies, doctrine and the attributes of God are all conformed into this screwy distortion that they want to repackage into what will get them more Instagram followers, sell more books or stick it to us cold-hearted theology folks.

Christ cannot be marketed and pandered as a product. He must be preached as He is; His sheep will hear His voice and come.

My old pastor used to be afraid to preach in the pulpit about sin and wrath because he knew certain people wouldn't come back the next week, not understanding that if the _truth_ is preached in love but with conviction and sound doctrine, the results would speak for themselves in the long run. 

Churches are not marketing or PR firms meant to make Jesus more likable, as if He isn't justified and glorious being exactly who He is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 7, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Preaching requires sustained and tedious effort over many years in order to reap significant and measurable harvests;



A Godly older saint was asked by a young preacher, "How long do you think a minister should spend preparing his sermon?"

This thoughtful answer was returned, "Oh, about ten, or maybe better twenty" (the preacher pauses briefly and then adds simply, "years."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 7, 2016)

Daniel, 

Thank you for your kind words. I do the best I can to honor the Lord. Re: your comment, I quite agree -- we must give up the gimmicks and preach Christ alone.

Ed,

Quite so, brother. I heard a similar account where the minister, having preached a powerful sermon, was asked how long it took him to prepare it. "My whole life," he replied. The Lord takes us from grace to grace, from one point of growth to another; and praise is due him when such is reflected in our preaching.

I'd really commend this little book for TE's in particular, but also for laymen who wish to see their churches vibrant and biblically healthy. It will teach you how to recognize a faithful ministry, and thus show you what to pray for the elders who oversee your soul.


----------



## Jeremy Hoover (Dec 29, 2016)

That's a great quote. Thank you for the tip on this book; I'll be sure to read it soon in the new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 29, 2016)

Brother Marsh, there is a big upsurge of reform theology, especially the 5 points of Grace within SBC Convention, in fact, they have had to work hard to keep the calvinist and arminians from splitting up and taking sides!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 29, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Brother Marsh, there is a big upsurge of reform theology, especially the 5 points of Grace within SBC Convention, in fact, they have had to work hard to keep the calvinist and arminians from splitting up and taking sides!



I have been very thankful for the upsurge in sound doctrine in the SBC; though I do pray that we're able to maintain a unity in the Convention. Many dear brothers in the Lord do not agree with me soteriologically, but have given themselves to hard study of Scripture and theology, and we both desire to see men won to Christ. My prayer is that, over time, Scripture will lead them where it has led me --Reformed theology.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 30, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> I have been very thankful for the upsurge in sound doctrine in the SBC; though I do pray that we're able to maintain a unity in the Convention. Many dear brothers in the Lord do not agree with me soteriologically, but have given themselves to hard study of Scripture and theology, and we both desire to see men won to Christ. My prayer is that, over time, Scripture will lead them where it has led me --Reformed theology.


 many Baptists such asmyself now hold with Reformed view on Sotierology, but would still hold with Baptist views regarding Baptism, Church governing, some still hold with Dispensational views etc!

The important truth is that Jesus is still our Lord, and that is our basis of unity!


----------

